# Food Safety News - 11/01/2021



## daveomak.fs (Nov 1, 2021)

*CDC study investigates luster dust baking decorations’ connection to poisonings*
By News Desk on Nov 01, 2021 12:05 am
The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention has released a study on cake decorating “luster dust” associated with toxic metal poisonings. Decorating foods with luster dust and similar products is a current trend, popularized on television programs, instructional videos, blogs and in magazine articles, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention. Luster dusts... Continue Reading


*Biofilms are a concern across the entire food supply chain*
By Chris Koger on Nov 01, 2021 12:03 am
sponsored content Biofilm, which is a cluster of pathogens encased in a protective matrix, is a common enemy across diverse food manufacturing industries. From dairy, produce, meat, poultry, ready-to-eat deli foods and other products, biofilm is a concern at the farm level and at processing and manufacturing plants. The protective layers generated by pathogens that... Continue Reading


*China reports more than 7,000 outbreaks in 2020*
By Joe Whitworth on Nov 01, 2021 12:01 am
Poisonous mushrooms remain a major problem in China as they caused the most outbreaks and deaths in the country in this past year. In 2020, there was a total of 7,073 foodborne outbreaks reported, resulting in 37,454 illnesses and 143 deaths. The study published in the journal China CDC Weekly used data on cases reported through the... Continue Reading


*Warning after counterfeit Nestlé coffee found in Germany*
By News Desk on Nov 01, 2021 12:00 am
A counterfeit version of Nestlé branded coffee has been found on sale in Germany and may contain foreign objects. Nestlé Deutschland reported the product was packaged in a glass jar that looked like an old version of Nescafé Gold. There are also concerns it may contain broken glass and plastic. The food firm said it... Continue Reading


*Officials find plastic in organic smoothie product; company launches recall*
By News Desk on Oct 31, 2021 04:10 pm
PataFoods Inc. dba Amara is recalling Amara brand “Organic Smoothie Melts” from the marketplace because of the potential presence of pieces of plastic.  Canadian officials are concerned that consumers may still have the frozen products on hand because their expiration dates run into 2023. Consumers should not consume the recalled product described below, according to the... Continue Reading


----------

